# Hairstylist Required



## Stel (Jul 16, 2008)

Philosophy of Hair needs an experienced English speaking Stylist for it's Kato Paphos Salon.call 2682 2692 for further inquiries.


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

wish i could help but im in the uk at mo....looking to move over soon ..applied for couple jobs out there already hairdressing...not heard anything yet...is this ur salon .......wish i was there now...tell me more on the hrs, im looking for full time,


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you are speaking about a particular job then you may reveal more personal information than either of you wish. So please take this conversation off the forum and discuss via personal messaging.

Thank you
BabsM


----------



## Stel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hello rach*

Good point by moderator. Send me and e-mail (the site won't let me print my e-mail address so send it to <snip> if you see what i mean, and i will send you more details. Send me a c.v. if you can, if not send as much details as poss so i can more accurately answer your questions. Yes it is my salon.


----------

